# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Where is Rick Walker of Rick and Brad KATT?

## LandryTeam

I know "Lump" moved over to the KATT from the sportsanimal....but Rick hasnt been on the morning show now for what seems like 2-3 weeks.  Anyone know where he went?

----------


## MsDarkstar

I've wondered the same thing myself, and actually asked the question in the J-Rod thread but didn't really get a response.  There for a while I remember "Pork" from the Sports Animal would be on with them cause they'd always talk about his iPhone apps.  Lately all I hear is Brad & Craig (who seemed to have more personality when he was with Joey & Heather) & whatever random voice is in studio with them.  I'm definitely curious about this.

----------


## LandryTeam

Yeah it's really odd...I know Rick Walker wrote and directed a movie a while back....maybe he is leaving the radio business for the movie business.....??

----------


## yukong

Why did Lump leave the Morning Animals.  Was it his total lack of sports knowledge, or what because he was good for some comic relief from time to time.

----------


## Vines_&_Cattle

The thing about Walker is he isn't really missed.

----------


## iambecoming

I've listened for a few minutes the past couple of mornings and Rick, Brad, Lump and Craig have all been on there...

----------


## oneforone

You mean to tell me people are still listening to this show. Rick and Brad are about as funny as entertaining as watching paint dry.

----------


## drum4no1

Ive never understood the Rick and Brad appeal.  They have done the same tired bits and jokes for the past 14 years.  You cant tell a difference between a current show and one from 1995.

Dont understand how its lasted....

----------


## oneforone

> Ive never understood the Rick and Brad appeal. They have done the same tired bits and jokes for the past 14 years. You cant tell a difference between a current show and one from 1995.
> 
> Dont understand how its lasted....


Probably for the same reason Jack & Ron and Dave & Dan lasted so long. People are creatures of habit their clock radios and car radios are stuck on those stations.

----------


## drum4no1

Thats very true. Ive spent quite a few years in broadcasting in OKC. Quite a few of them in radio and I cant get over how stale, boring  and unimaginative OKC radio is...

----------


## okiecardsfan

The Katt was so much better when Bladerunner was there, but i've since moved on to Sirius, and havent looked back on okc radio.

----------


## Vines_&_Cattle

Copeland's show on 930 was refreshing.  Quasi libertarian talk about a wide range of subjects, it really stood out against the stale conservatalk on that station as well as the entire genre.

----------


## bluepickle

> Copeland's show on 930 was refreshing.  Quasi libertarian talk about a wide range of subjects, it really stood out against the stale conservatalk on that station as well as the entire genre.


Anyone see the irony in someone with a Che avatar finding libertarian talk "refreshing"?

----------


## AMazzing17

It sounds as if Rick is doing the show from his "home studio" while Brad and Craig and Lump (Jay Lynch) provide our morning dose of humor (or lack there of in some cases). Some parts are obviously taped in advance. Rick is probably doing another "project"

----------


## Vines_&_Cattle

You mean a Che avatar wearing a Gundy visor?  Yeah, I'm a big fan of murderous collectivist thugs.

Not big on satire are ya?

When my Che avatars are not wearing visors, they're wearing mouse ears.

----------


## LordGerald

> Copeland's show on 930 was refreshing.  Quasi libertarian talk about a wide range of subjects, it really stood out against the stale conservatalk on that station as well as the entire genre.


I really miss "The Truth with Jim Trabore."  Tuesdays were especially good when Julie would come on and Jim and Julie would talk about tips on how to raise a conservative family with good values and ethics.  That was, like Dean would say, "good, good, good radio."

----------


## SoonerDave

I wondered why Lump left the Morning Animals, and always suspected it was a hasty move. They had just taped some commercials for some new advertisers, and they hadn't been running very long when I noticed the same spots had been redone, and Lump replaced with Curtis Fitzpatrick....I've wondered if the Animal wasn't slightly changing direction in general, because while they're still fairly caller-centric, they don't seem to take as many calls as they used to, and Steely on the morning show has really seemed to taper off with what they used to call the "tawdry" comedy bits, which I always thought were Lump's influence...

----------


## Vines_&_Cattle

While we're on the subject, anyone know why Robert Allen stopped doing the OSU updates with the Morning Animals.  I always thought they had some good banter during his segments, and Robert would go off on a tangent and not just talk sports.

----------


## SoonerDave

> While we're on the subject, anyone know why Robert Allen stopped doing the OSU updates with the Morning Animals.  I always thought they had some good banter during his segments, and Robert would go off on a tangent and not just talk sports.


About the only thing I was able to surmise was that it happened very near the time Allen is said to have gone off on some sort of anti-OU tirade on his local station. Now, that wasn't the first time Allen had gone off on OU, but apparently it was sufficiently "over the top" that the Animal felt he was no longer a credible on-air source. As I said, I don't know that for a fact, so take it for what it's worth.

----------


## mireaux

if rick walker is gone..will it now just be called "The Brad show"?

----------


## Fastfwd

I thought I might find a thread here…… I listen to Rick and Brad in the morning on my drive in to  work and it seems like one of them is ALWAYS on vacation.  Both of them are hardly ever on the show at the same time.  Anybody know what’s up with this?  How much ‘vacation time’ do they get?

----------


## slumdogokc

As a matter of fact, Amazzing17 was indeed correct. Rick Walker no longer resides in OKC but in Scottsdale, Arizona. If you'll notice Rick doesn't even chime in on the morning show until the latter part. This might be because of the two hour time difference. It doesn't seem very fair to the faithful and longtime listeners of the KATT to let us go on thinking that Rick and Brad are still the duo in the studio. Alas, mystery solved...unfortunately I am no longer a Rick and Brad Fan, and have sinced moved on to my Sirius as well.

----------


## rkjg24

Very interesting.  I wonder what happened.

----------


## mheaton76

From what I understand, there are actually very few radio personalities are locally based or do shows the day they air. Many will do segments several days in advance for a multi-state region, then email the MP3 files to the a producer who plugs them in where they need to go in advance. Thus, when you here a radio segment late at night, or in the morning - it's been prerecorded usually and the personality isn't even likely in the state. For instance, a hypothetical rick & brad  could be doing a show for the OKC morning drive the same time they are doing one for Cleveland, but both were recorded a few days earlier, and small adjustments are made to the individual MP3 depending on the market. 

This of course excludes talk radio, and local NPR, which still have locally based personalities who actually are broadcasting on the same day you hear them on the radio. 

Im not an expert, just had a friend a while back who worked in radio who let me know how some of it worked in the industry.

----------


## flippity

> From what I understand, there are actually very few radio personalities are locally based or do shows the day they air. Many will do segments several days in advance for a multi-state region, then email the MP3 files to the a producer who plugs them in where they need to go in advance. Thus, when you here a radio segment late at night, or in the morning - it's been prerecorded usually and the personality isn't even likely in the state. For instance, a hypothetical rick & brad  could be doing a show for the OKC morning drive the same time they are doing one for Cleveland, but both were recorded a few days earlier, and small adjustments are made to the individual MP3 depending on the market. 
> 
> This of course excludes talk radio, and local NPR, which still have locally based personalities who actually are broadcasting on the same day you hear them on the radio. 
> 
> Im not an expert, just had a friend a while back who worked in radio who let me know how some of it worked in the industry.



yup.  a good friend of mine was a dj in dallas but he still did shows for radio stations in north carolina and south texas.  I used to go to the studio with him and watch him work..he did 3-4 hours worth of shows in about 30 minutes!  He actually did go on the air in the studio most of the time.  We went to see Def Leppard & Journey in concert and he had voice tracked about the last hour of the show.  He broadcasted live from the event and when it was over we left...it was kinda strange hearing him on the radio and in my car at the same time

----------


## metro

who cares, local radio sucks anyways.

----------


## mheaton76

Good point...I think it's been easily five or more years since I've actually tuned into terrestrial radio except NPR.

----------


## okc_bel_air

Found this a couple years ago.  Looks like he still has a house in Edmond.

Leonard Sullivan Oklahoma County Assessor Real Property Detail Sheet

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

This is a wee bit off topic... but since you all managed to solve this missing persons case...what happend to Ron Benton on BOB FM? I have not heard him on the morning show at all..

----------


## drum4no1

> Found this a couple years ago.  Looks like he still has a house in Edmond.
> 
> Leonard Sullivan Oklahoma County Assessor Real Property Detail Sheet


well it seems the third rate morning show business pays well..

----------


## oneforone

> This is a wee bit off topic... but since you all managed to solve this missing persons case...what happend to Ron Benton on BOB FM? I have not heard him on the morning show at all..


He is on in the afternoons annoying the living hell out of listners everywhere with his sophmore humor.

----------


## Jimmy's Big Toe

> He is on in the afternoons annoying the living hell out of listners everywhere with his sophmore humor.


I wonder if he left mornings willingly or if they "booted" him

----------


## CarlTheTruthSlapHappy

*I have been wondering the same thing as the first poster of this thread. Out of two pages, ONE PERSON was nice enough to tell the story and anwser the question...If it's true or not, I don't know but it sounded genuine. Anyway, other than that, the only other info I was able to find was every possible answer to a question that nobody asked. I must be getting old (42). 
Oh, and by the way, what ever happened to Rick Walker anyway??*

----------

